# New Orleans here



## gradeasmarts (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey whatsup, sorry I missed the intro, but I jumped right to this because I need some help. I'm in a bind and need to find a place in or around NOLA that I could put my and my buddies tent down. It's dire, so hook a brother up with a spot. I know man I'm sorry, you don't want to give no stranger man your sweet spots,You can trust me even though you probably don't, I won't trash it, I'll make it better, and I won't tell anybody...or, just direct me to some woods...Peace, and thanks for the help

Blaine


----------



## wildboy860 (Jun 4, 2013)

there are tons and tons of squats in nola. just go walk and look around!


----------



## gradeasmarts (Jun 4, 2013)

Yo man thanks for the reply squatin the inner city ainty scene dont want uninvited guests in the night looking for maybe some trees in the area dont even know where to start


----------



## kaity23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I read on one of these threads someone sleeping in a hammock in a cemetary, but if you're worried about someone walking up on you, you can board the door of your squat, or climb on top of a building using a ladder of some sort and then pull the ladder up. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## dylann (Jun 4, 2013)

Lower 8th ward.


----------



## gradeasmarts (Jun 4, 2013)

There are trees in the lower 8th?


----------



## dylann (Jun 4, 2013)

Buildings. Lots of them Im sure you can find a nice yard to burry your stuff? or a crawlspace


----------



## thapoet (Jun 4, 2013)

if you jumped at gentilly, just pick a spot.... damned near anywhere... other than that, nola is fulla empty spots... an hour of walkin the quarter, you'll find at least a dozen gutter punks and unlike philly or nyc, they'll chat you up, feel you out, and offer you a tattoo.... nola is the only city we DON'T get inna bind unless you piss off a piggy.... I'm not trying to sound rood r nuttin bro. just beat cha feet for a bit, feel out shit, take in mental pics, and as the sun is setting, dip into a hole... and if all else fails, head down to the river, find you a bush, dont pitch ya tent tho... cemetaries are good squats as long as u leave at sun up... but anyways, like i said, punks in nola will usually be kind as long as ur not an arrogant prick. but like anywheres, eyeball ya shit... btw, i'm up in baton rouge. here, there are no squats. just pos homebums and pigs witta agenda....


----------



## CXR1037 (Jun 5, 2013)

inb4 gradeasmarts gets killed bumbling around Nola.

cxR - here's to planning!


----------

